# Pregunta tonta sobre potenciometro



## aerodesliza (Oct 7, 2007)

Por que fabrican los potenciometros de tres patas? por que no solo utilizan el metal que se mueve alrededor de la resistencia interna del potenciometro y ya?

Cual es la diferencia entre los dos circuitos que adjunte?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2007)

La verdad es que siemrpe tuve la misma duda, y siemrpe supuse que era para que puedan girarapra el lado qeu uno elija y que ademas sirvan como divisores, pero la diferencia entre los circuitos y cuando se utilizan no te la sabria precisar.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Los 2 circuitos son lo mismo, un potenciometro conectado como resistencia variable, pero esta es una de las dos formas de conectar el potenciometro.

La otra es como divisor resistivo en que hay 2 resistencias en serie y la pata del medio es la union de esas dos resistencias, al girar el eje hacia un lado una de las resistencias disminuye de valor y la otra aumenta variando la condicion del divisor.
Al girar en sentido opuesto el la resistencia que antes disminuyo, ahora aumenta y la que antes aumento ahora disminuye.



Prometo que esta fue la ultima vez que explico esto (Por lo menos hasta la proxima vez)


Aqui una aplicacion en que se usan las 3 patas


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 8, 2007)

Si uno utiliza el potenciometro con una patita de un lado y la del medio, tiene una resistencia variable, verdad?

Ahora si uno conecta juntas la patita del medio con la de un costado y saca por la del otro extremo, no terminaria teniendo dos resistencias en paralelo? es decir una variable y la fija de potenciometro?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Si juntas el medio con un extremo tienes una resistencia variable

No tienes 2 resistencias en paralelo porque el cursor respecto al extremo tiene resistencia cero (Por estar puenteado)

Pero si no la juntas y por ejemplo mandas un extremo a tierra, el otro extremo a +VCC en el punto medio segun la posicion del eje consigues una tension ajustable entre cero y +VCC


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 8, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo, ahi vi uno desarmado y me quedo todo claro estaba entendiendo mal el funcionamiento interno.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

¿ Lo viste desarmado o lo desarmaste tu ? ! ! ! Dañino ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## juani2312 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola, me podrian confirmar si este diagrama esta bien?, es decir, si las letras corresponden entre los 2 dibujos....
El pote esta mirado desde arriba.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

En efecto, las letras se corresponden.

Pero el puente "A-B" lo haces tu, NO viene de fabrica.


----------



## dani_v8 (Mar 31, 2009)

Esta correcto, pero como dice Fogonazo A-B las debes de unir tu la del centro con la de un lado.


----------



## juani2312 (Abr 10, 2009)

Buenisimo, gracias Fogonazo y Dani....

Saludos!


----------



## svartahrid (Ago 25, 2016)

Algo viejo el tema, pero yo tambien tengo la duda, dado que necesito hacer unos alargadores a un par de potenciometros de un amplificador para instalarlos en un panel, y me facilitaria las cosas si solamente uso dos patas por potenciometro, en este caso como la aplicacion es sencilla, aunque de audio, daria igual no poner la tercera pata a tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2016)

Opción 1 
Opción 2 

Con la opción 2 prácticamente *NO* tendrás control de volumen.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 25, 2016)

Buenos días.

Si utilizas las tres patas se llama...

*Potenciómetro*

Si solo utilizas dos patas se llama...

*Resistencia Variable*

Para variar el Volumen, el primer ejemplo es el correcto. (Fogonazo )

El segundo ejemplo, no hará nada (bueno dependerá de la Impedancia de entrada, que lo más seguro será muy alta frente a 10K)


Sal U2


----------



## chclau (Ago 25, 2016)

Si es realmente importante ahorrar un cable se puede hacer con dos cables solamente.

Pagando con un poco de perdida de potencia...

Funkaria?


----------



## aadf (Ago 25, 2016)

Hola,

Si no usan la tercer pata, puede pasar que si llega a haber un falso contacto (por mala calidad, suciedad, desgaste, etc) queda el circuito abierto.

saludos.
Andres.


----------

